# New Go Pro Helmet Cam new in box for $199.95



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Was $299 this fall, they just lowered the price to $240 We have one left at $199.95

Call Joe or Earl at 719 395 8653 x 1 

http://gopro.com/cameras/hd-helmet-hero-camera/


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes, new in box, full warranty, etc. You can pay with a CC # and we can ship it to you.


----------

